# Xbox Classic - Error 16; Hotswapping won't cooperate



## Stash23 (Aug 10, 2015)

As the title suggests; hotswapping to access my Xbox's HD won't cooperate with Xplorer360 or Party Buffalo. Following multiple guides (Link1, Link2), I've done trial and error and still can't get my HD to be recognized by these programs. 

While tinkering with my Xbox a very long time ago (3 years), I foolishly replaced a file and been receiving the Error 16 prompt. Only recently did I decide to have a go at it to get it working again.

At my disposable are the exploitable games: Splinter Cell and Mechassault; a Windows 7 tower with a USB to IDE Hard Drive reader; a Windows XP tower with IDE cable to motherboard; and Xbox AR dongle and memory card (kinda need to look for it) -- what I mean to say is I have the tools to do all this but always get stuck at the FATX error when loading from Xplorer or Buffalo. It's either an error prompt or the HD isn't read/located/recognized when following the unlock procedure to allow my PC access to it.

What I currently want to achieve is just to simply replace the file I altered. Fortunately, when I tinkered, I backed up the file so I only need to access the HD to replace the file. 

If someone could assist me, this would be greatly appreciated. I'd like to revive my Xbox. If my aforemention process won't work, I'm willing to softmod it again -- if by chance that'll work too. (I can't say I really know.) Hopefully doing that won't wipe my saves and music...

Thanks!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2015)

Have you got the HDD key?
If so you can unlock it with XboxHDmaker.

Otherwise, You're pretty much fucked..


----------



## Stash23 (Aug 18, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Have you got the HDD key?
> If so you can unlock it with XboxHDmaker.
> 
> Otherwise, You're pretty much fucked..



And how would I have retrieved the HDD key?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 18, 2015)

By writing it down when you first softmodded it.
I think you're pretty screwed if hotswapping doesn't work.
Try another PC or a USB - IDE adapter.


----------



## Stash23 (Aug 18, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> By writing it down when you first softmodded it.
> I think you're pretty screwed if hotswapping doesn't work.
> Try another PC or a USB - IDE adapter.



Hrm, well I finally managed to get my PC to recognize the HDD -- as in where the PC actually sees the HD and its label. However, neither Party Buffalo or Xplorer360 want to load it up. Buffalo cannot locate it while Xplorer chooses to give me a FATX error. This was all done on my XP towe.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 18, 2015)

Try it in DOS with Xbox HD maker.


----------



## Stash23 (Aug 31, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Try it in DOS with Xbox HD maker.



Considering I live where hurricane Erica wanted to visit; I finally had a chance to work on this again.
Xbox HD Maker gives me an error prompt. I'm not sure what to make of this.






I'm lead to believe this could be my reason why Xplorer and all those other gui readers wouldn't/couldn't load FATX drive.

Although it's weird. Doing the same setup (had I gone to use a reader) would show my Xbox HDD through device manager.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2015)

Hmm, I think it's not unlocked then, or not properly disconnected when being unlocked.
Otherwise I won't have a clue.

You could install a modchip, then boot Slayers CD, but that does mean you'll get a new softmodded C drive.
As a last resort, you could try that.


----------



## Stash23 (Sep 1, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Hmm, I think it's not unlocked then, or not properly disconnected when being unlocked.
> Otherwise I won't have a clue.
> 
> You could install a modchip, then boot Slayers CD, but that does mean you'll get a new softmodded C drive.
> As a last resort, you could try that.



I'll explain how I do my hotswapping:
I have my Xbox opened up; unplugged IDE cable from DVD drive; power console on; error screen at error 11; unplug IDE from HDD and connect it to PC; boot up PC; Device Manager can detect HDD but no readers (360xplorer, etc.) can load it. 
I've used this same method to prompt Xbox HD Maker


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2015)

Connect the IDE to the DVD and the HDD, then when error 16 pops up or slightly before, hotswap it.

Edit: what you also could do is unplug the DVD drive power cable, waiting for error 12 to pop up or hotswap right after you see the boot logo.


----------



## Stash23 (Sep 1, 2015)

I see. Some guides weren't clear if I needed to do a timely hotswap or just wait to get errors 11 (or 12 because it was claimed error 11 and 12 were similar). When do you say its the exact moment to swap out cables?


----------



## lisreal2401 (Sep 1, 2015)

If you can use the Windows XP machine. I've tried hotswapping before with USB to IDE and I didn't have any luck whatsoever - can't remember if Windows saw it or not. Good luck man


----------



## gudenau (Sep 1, 2015)

Quick question:
Since you can fool the xBox into unlocking the hard disk, can you fool it into locking it?


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2015)

Unplug the DVD power cable but keep the IDE on the DVD, then when error 12 pops up, hotswap it.



gudenaurock said:


> Quick question:
> Since you can fool the xBox into unlocking the hard disk, can you fool it into locking it?


Nope, you can manually lock it if you got the HDD key, but you can't fool it into locking.


----------



## Stash23 (Sep 1, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Unplug the DVD power cable but keep the IDE on the DVD, then when error 12 pops up, hotswap it.



Alright. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## gudenau (Sep 1, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Unplug the DVD power cable but keep the IDE on the DVD, then when error 12 pops up, hotswap it.
> 
> 
> Nope, you can manually lock it if you got the HDD key, but you can't fool it into locking.


That is unfortunate then.


----------



## Stash23 (Sep 1, 2015)

Just now it gave me error 11 again. I had the console off, unplugged the power cable from the DVD drive, booted system and it gave me error 11 again.

Left everything plugged in and error 16 occurs. Although, I swapped it at service screen. PC's device manager detects drive, but Xplorer360 can't.

EDIT: Omg I finally got it! Xplorerr360 got it to read! YES!!! Thanks Dinoh! It looks like it was my hotswapping timing.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2015)

Hotswap just before error 16 pops up.
If Xplorer doesn't read it, try XboxHDmaker again.


----------



## Stash23 (Sep 1, 2015)

Alright, I have my console running. I restored the files I messed with from years ago. 
How do I go about securing my console now; how do I obtain it's key, backups and the whatnot?


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 2, 2015)

Sweet!

HDD key is displayed in the system info on UnleashX.
EEPROM can be back upped with any EEPROM program.

I also suggest making a complete backup of C and E.
You could store those backups on the F partition if it's big enough (periodically backing up the E drive will ensure you retain save games in case the Xbox dies one day, that is, if you also back it up to your PC)


----------



## XC-3730C (Dec 14, 2015)

Can someone tell me where I can download the Original Dashboard (backup.rar) that was mentioned in ForrestMaster's guide?


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 23, 2015)

Slayers CD.
Or I could give you a copy of me C drive, which is completely modded and ready to use.


----------



## XC-3730C (Jan 24, 2016)

I can do the hotswap and inject the M$ dash, then do a softmod via Splitter Cell. 

Now if i can hotswap, and softmod via injecting a softmodded C and E drive , I am in!


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 24, 2016)

You could just copy over the hacked C drive.
No need for softmodding then anymore.


----------



## XC-3730C (Jan 24, 2016)

Where can I get the hacked C?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 24, 2016)

PM me and I'll give you a copy of me own hacked C drive.


----------

